

Ask HN: What are the most exciting things for hackers today? - guywithquestion

Question in title. Could be anything-- the meta-fact that hackers now have power that extends to various other domains, some specific programming paradigm, etc.
======
intrasight
The most exciting thing is that society at large thinks it is exciting. Let's
see if that translates into more students choosing CS major.

